# Character declaration details request -- Please Help



## gajanayake (Jul 3, 2015)

Hi Experts,

I've lodged my 190 Visa on 18th August 2016 and CO from Adelaide team contacted me on 30th August requesting PCC for me and my wife. I responded to that request on the same day and and today a different Co has contacted me requesting "Character declaration details". 

I was in the UK for 5 years and during that time in 2010 I committed an offence and given a "Police Caution". So in my UK PCC it's showing as "No Live Trace". I have already submitted UK PCC, form 80 and form 1221 declaring this police caution.


Following is an extract from their latest request

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

As you answered ‘Yes’ to one or more of the character declaration questions, you must
provide further information about:
● who the matter relates to (yourself or another person if named in the application)
● all relevant details about the matter
● if the matter relates to criminal conviction(s) or offence(s), in relation to each offence:
❍ the date of the offence and the date of the conviction (if convicted)
❍ the nature of the offence. Your statement should include a personal account of the
events leading up to and including the offence. You should include the reasons for
the offending behaviour
❍ full details of any sentence or penalty imposed. ‘Sentence’ includes any form of
determination of the punishment for an offence. Your statement should include
whether a fine was imposed (and the monetary amount), whether a period of
imprisonment, detention, periodic detention or home detention was imposed (and
for what period of time), whether a sentence or suspended sentence involving, for
example, community service or a good behavior bond was imposed (and for what
period of time), any details regarding probation periods, or electronic tagging
❍ if you are subject to a probation order or conditional sentence, written permission
from relevant authorities stating that there is no impediment for travel
● any other relevant information that relates to the offence, including:
❍ sentencing remarks from relevant courts
❍ evidence of rehabilitation.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

My question is how can I provide them above details? Is there any other form apart from form 80 and 1221 or do I have to prepare a document? Really appreciate your advice on this.

Thanks and Regards
Gajanayake


----------



## farjaf (Jan 4, 2016)

Since u answered 'Yes' to must satisfy the case officer that you meet the criteria for character assessment for permanent visa.
If I were u, would have consult an experienced agent. Because DIBP is really serious about character test to be passed


----------



## gajanayake (Jul 3, 2015)

farjaf said:


> Since u answered 'Yes' to must satisfy the case officer that you meet the criteria for character assessment for permanent visa.
> If I were u, would have consult an experienced agent. Because DIBP is really serious about character test to be passed


Thanks Farjaf!


----------



## waituntileternity (Jul 12, 2017)

gajanayake said:


> Thanks Farjaf!


Hi Gajanayake,

May I know how did you provide "Character Declaration Details" to immigration CO?

I too have been requested for more details about the same and wondering if I need to fill up a form or sign a statutory declaration?

Thanks,
AJ


----------



## Aa_1985 (Mar 5, 2018)

waituntileternity said:


> Hi Gajanayake,
> 
> May I know how did you provide "Character Declaration Details" to immigration CO?
> 
> ...


HI, have you gotten the answer to your question?

Need to know what to do too


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Aa_1985 said:


> HI, have you gotten the answer to your question?
> 
> Need to know what to do too


The member you are referring to has not logged in for a year

Better to start a new thread giving your circumstances instead of waiting for him to respond

Cheers


----------

